# the biggest carp in the world?



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

this the biggest carp in the world? this oriental strain of carp was taken from the Murray river system in Australia and you will be pleased to know it went back alive.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

sweet mother of god


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

without a doubt a large carp, but obviously not as large as the deceptive photo wants us to believe. I have a n OLD example of just such an image, but no matter what I have tried I can not get it posted....somebody who can get it to work PM me, and I will email you the image so everybody can see another classic example of foreshortened animal made to look WAY bigger than it actually is.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

it look pretty big to me see the bin in the background


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Carp don't get that huge.

Koi are color mutated carp and live for about 150 years.....trust me if they do get that big every koi in Japanese families would be HUGE.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

crazy have a look at this site then eat your words click me


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

englishman said:


> crazy have a look at this site then eat your words click me


 Eating them right now....









Course I didn't know that was the Mekong Catfihs/carp......also koi are different carp I guess....I thought there was only one species

I guess I got







in this instance.


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

:bleh:


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I know some carp can get HUGE, but the first image is definately not as big as the carp you posted in yours English...also, pic is emailed to you..thanks!


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

some huge fish here


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Linky:laugh::nod:

edit: scroll all the way downnnnnn........same fish...lol


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

i bet there a good fight


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

sh*t yeh it is ill eat my words now


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

the sad thing is that sh*t sucker is probably their dinner for the next month


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> the sad thing is that sh*t sucker is probably their dinner for the next month


 he said it went back into the river in that 1st post.

Amazing carp! and I thought the 65 lb one I caught in a river up here was huge


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

holy crap >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

thats is one huge bitch


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> Kory Posted on Feb 7 2004, 10:40 PM
> QUOTE (mr_meanor @ Feb 7 2004, 11:50 AM)
> the sad thing is that sh*t sucker is probably their dinner for the next month
> 
> ...


65lb is huge you should be proud


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Kory said:


> mr_meanor said:
> 
> 
> > the sad thing is that sh*t sucker is probably their dinner for the next month
> ...


 Damn thats huge, i have a river enxt to my house full of carp and gar, and Ive been carp fishin once and biggest i caught was 18lbs, it was the only one a caught too







, but the col thing was a bunch of long node gars came right up to the boat, they were spawning. It was cool as sh*t they were so close you can pet them, which i did


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

if i was there i would have put a lure in fast lol


----------



## skeeter (Nov 2, 2003)

yea look at the fourth picture down and look at the picture that was originally posted


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Yes an image station icon and a red x strike a remarkable resemblance.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

skeeter said:


> dont these look alike to you guys?


 kory's in an ornery mood today :laugh:

copy/paste skeeter's link into your browser window and it will work
its quite a fat fish, i must say. Looks like it must have eaten a couple large dogs or something just prior to being caught


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Here is what Skeeter was trying to post. It's the last picture on the page

It really does look like the carp in the first picture. Even the dark markings and spots are the same.

Carp Records


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Kory said:


> Here is what Skeeter was trying to post. It's the last picture on the page
> 
> It really does look like the carp in the first picture. Even the dark markings and spots are the same.
> 
> Carp Records


 Thought I have that in my post....























:rasp:


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

English did you get the image I e-mailed you?


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

man those are huge


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Erm, English....appears that your HUGE carp wasn't real....like I said.

I believe I am owed something...some sort of an apology or something?


----------



## Dasu95 (Oct 18, 2003)

Lighting doesn't look right on the carps back and man's shirt


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

> crazyklown89 Posted on Feb 9 2004, 02:55 AM
> Erm, English....appears that your HUGE carp wasn't real....like I said.
> 
> I believe I am owed something...some sort of an apology or something?


you said carp dont get that big but they do so heres your apology


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

sharp eyes guys.








that damn photoshop geek almost got me.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

When I meant not that big I meant the size in your first pic....the edited one that was larger than the guy.

But nice apology though.


----------

